# Specific foods pigeons CAN'T have.



## birdie_girl2012 (Oct 29, 2012)

I would like to know a list of specific foods that pigeons can't eat; Like fruits with pits, cooked seeds etc. Please don't say pigeon seeds, because i already feed birdie his pigeon seeds. If you can, please send me a detailed list of fruits and veggies they can't have. That would be sooooo helpful and i would really much appreciate it. I have tried searching the forums, and haven't found anything helpful, so please don't tell me to read the forums.
Thanks,
birdie_girl2012


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Would it not be easier to find a list of things they can eat. There *is* one floating around on here somewhere, Or google, Plants non toxic to pigeons maybe?? I think people would be here for ever trying to think of what the birds can't eat and would sitll forget things, atleast if we tell you what they can eat then no harm can be done but us forgetting something


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

So I googled, Plants that are toxic to pigeons and it took me straight to this thread

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f105/plants-foods-that-are-toxic-poison-to-pigeons-5047.html

so sorry but I am going to tell you to read through the forum cos the info you want is right therre.


----------



## birdie_girl2012 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank so much for helping me out! I guess i should've thought my question out better..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Besides the toxic plant list, there are some other foods you wouldn't really want to give your birds. Bread isn't exactly the most healthy thing, for example, but I've seen some nice bird bread treat recipes online before  Good for a treat, but not too much! It's like us and potato chips, haha. My pigeons never seemed to have any interest in bread (in any form) anyway. Dairy products should be avoided as well. Yogurt is good for them though  Hardboiled egg is a nice treat too. 

My chickens and ducks on the other hand, eat anything and everything  Throw table scraps into the garden? Those don't last long LOL. But they are more carnivorous than pigeons, and eat all day. They are also free range so they've learned to eat a lot of different stuff. My pigeons though, are very content with their seed mix  And picking around in the grass/on the ground when I let them. Raw peanuts and safflower seeds are their favorite treat!


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

avacado and chocolate kills pigeons.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes I read that avocado & chocolate & tobacco are toxic to pigeons & doves.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Cigarette tobacco but not the stem. They actually sell the stems for pigeon nesting material.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

tjc1 said:


> Cigarette tobacco but not the stem. They actually sell the stems for pigeon nesting material.


Yep! Great for keeping bugs out of the nest. And the pigeons have no interest in eating the stems so all is good


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Pigeonfriends said:


> avacado and chocolate kills pigeons.


Oh.. i never knew it before


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Pijlover said:


> Oh.. i never knew it before


Chocolate kills dogs too, 3 segments of rich dark chocolate can be enough for a small to meduim dog. A bit off subject sorry but if it prevents one dog dying my duty is done.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

apple and cherry seeds are poisonous.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If your dog, or bird, gets a hold of one tiny piece of chocolate, chances are it's gonna be okay. It isn't necessary the chocolate itself, but a chemical in the chocolate similar to caffeine, that causes something of an allergic reaction. Milk chocolate is the most harmless (although not completely harmless, but it contains less of the chemical). Baker's chocolate is the worst. How much it takes to cause a reaction and how severe, of course, would depend on the individual animal, their weight, the concentration of the chocolate. So a couple ounces of baker's chocolate may cause some serious problems in a small dog, but a couple ounces of milk chocolate may only give the dog diarrhea for a while. 

So yes, avoid giving chocolate to any of your animals, but keep in mind, one M&M probably won't kill them so don't start freaking out 

Edit: I forgot white chocolate. It has even less than milk chocolate, I believe.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

tjc1 said:


> apple and cherry seeds are poisonous.


And the wilting leaves


----------

